# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  چگونگی استفاده از rss برای نمایش آب و هوا

## saeidejafari

سلام بر همگی،
من میخوام وضعیت آب و هوای شهر خاصی رو توی سایت داشته باشم (پانل پیش بینی وضع هوا).
میدونم که باید ازrss یه وب سرویس آب و هوا مثل www.weather.com استفاده کنم ولی نمی دونم چجوری می تونم اطلاعات رو بگیرم و پردازش و یا ترجمش کنم. :متفکر: 
ممنون از همگی

----------


## اعظم

خود www.weather.com   کدی رو که باید در سایتت قرار بدی رو بهت میده و معمولا نیاز به انجام کار خاصی نیست.

----------


## angel_boy013

اینم یک نمونه که از yahoo استفاده میکنه

همچنین اینا کمکت میکنن :

http://developer.yahoo.com/weather/


http://www.wercshop.com/2008/06/11/50/

----------


## saeidejafari

> خود www.weather.com   کدی رو که باید در سایتت قرار بدی رو بهت میده و معمولا نیاز به انجام کار خاصی نیست.


آره کدشو گرفتم ولی گفتم که میخوام اطلاعاتشو پردازش کنم.
در واقع میدونم که اطلاعات رو چجوری و از کجا بگیرم ولی نمی دونم چجوری با rss  ،phpرو پردازش کنم.

----------


## zoghal

این یک کلاس خیلی ساده برای دریافت تایتل rss مورد نظر بوده میتونی الجام بگیری ازش

class GetRSS{

   private $rss  ;

  function GetRSS($RSSLink)
  {
    $this->rss = simplexml_load_file($RSSLink);
  }
  
  function RSSTitle()
  {
      foreach ($this->rss->channel->item as $item)
        $Tempa[addslashes($item->title)]= $item->link;
        return $Tempa;
  }
  
};

----------


## saeidejafari

سلام،از همگی ممنون.
من از کلاسی کهangel_boy013 گذاشته استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداشت.فقط یه چیزی "رطویت نسبی دما" رو نتونستم. پیداکنم

----------


## angel_boy013

اگه یه کوچیک توی کد دستکاری کنی  میتونی پیدا کنی با توجه به راهنمایی که گفتم اینجا گفته :

http://developer.yahoo.com/weather/

----------


## radani

میشه یه کم توضیح بدی از این کلاسه چه شکلی استفاده کردی؟!!!!!!!!!!من یه کم خیلی تازه کارم توضیح بدی ممنون میشم.

----------


## angel_boy013

توی هلپش که نوشته



include("class.xml.parser.php");
include("class.weather.php");

$weather_chile  = new weather("CIXX0020", 3600, "C", $cachedir);  // LocationCode, seconds cachelifetime,  TempUnit (F or C), Directory for cache

$weather_chile->parsecached();

----------


## persianboy62

از این کلاس می تونید برای خواندن اطلاعات از سایت weather.ir استفاده کنید:


<?php 
/* Weather.ir API component for Cakephp
 * @author Vahid Alimohammadi http://cybercoder.ir
 * @version 1.0
 * Free 2 Use
*/
uses('Xml') ;
class IrWeatherComponent extends Object
{
    var $WEATHER_API_URL='http://weather.ir/farsi/RSS/xml.asp';
 
    /*
     * Get today weathers Xml file from weather.ir
     * return array|bool $results
    */
    function get_weathers()
    {
        if($this->content = file_get_contents($this->WEATHER_API_URL))
        {
            $weather_xml=& new Xml($this->content) ;
            $results=$weather_xml->toArray() ;
            return $results ;
        }
        else
        {
            $this->errors[]='Unable to connect to Weather.ir XML file. (output of http://weather.ir/farsi/RSS/xml.asp)';
            return false;
        }
    }
    
    function show_details($StationNo)
    {
        $weathers=$this->get_weathers() ;
        foreach ($weathers['Root']['Row'] as $weather)
        {
            if ($weather['StationNo']==$StationNo)
            {
                if (!empty($weather['StationNo']))
                    $selected_weather['StationNo']=$weather['StationNo'] ;
                if (!empty($weather['fcity']))
                    $selected_weather['fcity']=$weather['fcity'] ;
                if (!empty($weather['DateTime1']))
                    $selected_weather['DateTime1']=$weather['DateTime1'] ;
                else
                    $selected_weather['DateTime1']='نامشخص' ;
                if (!empty($weather['Tmp']))
                    $selected_weather['Tmp']=$weather['Tmp'] ;
                else
                    $selected_weather['Tmp']='نامشخص' ;
                if (!empty($weather['WindSpeed']))
                    $selected_weather['WindSpeed']=$weather['WindSpeed'] ;
                else
                    $selected_weather['WindSpeed']='نامشخص' ;
                if (!empty($weather['widir']))
                    $selected_weather['windir']=$weather['windir'] ;
                else
                    $selected_weather['windir']='نامشخص' ;
                if (!empty($weather['Curr_weather']))
                    $selected_weather['Curr_weather']=$weather['Curr_weather'] ;
            }
        }
        return $selected_weather ;    
    }
}
?>


هر کس کد دات نتی این کلاس رو خواست بگه تا اینجا آپلود کنم.

----------


## jamejam

سلام دوستان عزیز ...

من یه تازه واردم و زیاد در مورد برنامه نویسی نمیدونم ولی سعی میکنم با کدها بازی کنم و به خواسته خودم برسم. حالا چند تا مشکل دارم ممنون میشم اساتید منو کمک کنند.
اول اینکه من اسکریپت آب و هوا رو نصب کردم اما یه مشکل دارم اونم اینه که دما رو به صورت فارنهایت نشون میده و هر کاری کردم که به سلسیوس تغییر بده نشد.

دوم اینکه میخوام یک منو بازشو تعریف کنم که اسم دیگر شهر باشه تا با کلیک روی اونا . وضعیت آب و هوا اون مناطق رو نشون بده.

ممنون از کمکتون
اینم فایلی که من باهاش کار میکنم.

https://barnamenevis.org/attach...7&d=1244438405

----------


## saeidejafari

> اول اینکه من اسکریپت آب و هوا رو نصب کردم اما یه مشکل دارم اونم اینه که دما رو به صورت فارنهایت نشون میده و هر کاری کردم که به سلسیوس تغییر بده نشد.



($weather_chile->forecast[$day]['LOW']-32)/1.8
اینجوری باید درست تبدیل کنه.



> دوم اینکه میخوام یک منو بازشو تعریف کنم که اسم دیگر شهر باشه تا با کلیک روی اونا . وضعیت آب و هوا اون مناطق رو نشون بده.


برای اینکار هم با یه دستو شرطی بسته به این که کدوم شهر انتخاب شده  کد اینجا رو عوض کن

$weather_chile = new weather("IRXX0018", 3600, "C", $cachedir);

----------


## jamejam

> ($weather_chile->forecast[$day]['LOW']-32)/1.8
> اینجوری باید درست تبدیل کنه.


ممنونم بابت راهنمائیتون اما در خروجی اون اعشار را  به این صورت نشون میده 30.5555555556
و این خوب نیست.


ممنون میشم راهنمایی بکنید و یا اینکه در این زمینه اسکریت بهتری هست ، معرفی کنید .

شادی از آن لحظه های شما.

----------


## saeidejafari

> ممنونم بابت راهنمائیتون اما در خروجی اون اعشار را  به این صورت نشون میده 30.5555555556
> و این خوب نیست.
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی بکنید و یا اینکه در این زمینه اسکریت بهتری هست ، معرفی کنید .
> 
> شادی از آن لحظه های شما.


خوب از یه تابع مثل round میتونی استفاده کنی 
اینجوری:

round(($weather_chile->forecast[$day]['LOW']-32)/1.8)

----------


## jamejam

تشکر دوست من ...
مشکلم تو این زمینه حل شد .

حالا میمونه تعریف شهر های مختلف که با دستور شرطی گفته بودید .
میشه برای 2 شهر یه مثال بزنید و اینکه مثل یک منوی باز شو عمل بکنه.


شادی از آن لحظه های شما.

----------


## saeidejafari

مثلا یه لیست درست میکنی اینجوری

<select name="citycode">
<option value="IRXX0019">yazd</option>
<option value="IRXX0018">tehran</option>
</select>
بعد توی رویداد onchange این لیست فرمتو سابمیت میکنی میتونی از آجاکس هم استفاده کنی و مستقیما اطلاعات رو نشون بدی.
و بعد این خط کد باید اینجوری تغییر کنه تا با ازای هر مقداری که از لیست میخونه اطلاعات همونجا رو نشون بده:

$code=$_POST['citycode'];
$weather_chile = new weather($code, 3600, "C", $cachedir);

----------


## jamejam

من شاید برنامه نویسیم به اندازه شما خوب نباشه ...
کدی که من الان دارم اینه ممنون میشم  راهنمایی کنید.




<html dir="rtl" xml:lang="fa">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<head>
</head>
<body>
<?

include("class.xml.parser.php");
include("class.weather.php");


// ------------------- 
// LOGIC
// -------------------
// Create the new weather object!
// CIXX0020 = Location Code from weather.yahoo.com
// 3600     = seconds of cache lifetime (expires after that)
// C        = Units in Celsius! (Option: F = Fahrenheit)

$timeout=3*60*60;  // 3 hours
if (isset($_ENV["TEMP"]))
  $cachedir=$_ENV["TEMP"];
else if (isset($_ENV["TMP"]))
  $cachedir=$_ENV["TMP"];
else if (isset($_ENV["TMPDIR"]))
  $cachedir=$_ENV["TMPDIR"];
else
// Default Cache Directory  
  $cachedir="/tmp";
  
$cachedir=str_replace('\\\\','/',$cachedir);
if (substr($cachedir,-1)!='/') $cachedir.='/';

$code=$_POST['citycode'];
$weather_chile = new weather($code, 3600, "C", $cachedir);

// Parse the weather object via cached
// This checks if there's an valid cache object allready. if yes
// it takes the local object data, what's much FASTER!!! if it
// is expired, it refreshes automatically from rss online!
$weather_chile->parsecached(); // => RECOMMENDED!

// allway refreshes from rss online. NOT SO FAST. 
//$weather_chile->parse(); // => NOT recommended!


// ------------------- 
// OUTPUT
// -------------------

// VARIOUS
print "<h1>Various</h1>";
print "عنوان: ".$weather_chile->forecast['TITLE']."<br>";     // Yahoo! Weather - Santiago, CI
print "شهر: ".$weather_chile->forecast['CITY']."<br>";       // Santiago
print "طلوع آفتاب: ".$weather_chile->forecast['SUNRISE']."<br>"; // 6:49 am
print "غروب آفتاب: ".$weather_chile->forecast['SUNSET']."<br>";   // 08:05 pm
print "yahoolink: ".$weather_chile->forecast['LINK']."<br>";  // http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Santiago__CI/*http://xml.weather.yahoo.com/forecast/CIXX0020_c.html
print "<hr>";

// ACTUAL SITUATION
print "<h1>Actual Situation</h1>";
//print_r($weather_chile->forecast['CURRENT']);
print "acttext: ".$weather_chile->forecast['CURRENT']['TEXT']."<br>";       // Partly Cloudy
print "acttemp: ".$weather_chile->forecast['CURRENT']['TEMP']."<br>";       // 16
print "acttime: ".$weather_chile->forecast['CURRENT']['DATE']."<br>";       // Wed, 26 Oct 2005 2:00 pm CLDT
//print "imagurl: ".$weather_chile->forecast['CURRENT']['IMAGEURL']."<br>"; // http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/nws/th/main_142b.gif
print "actcode: ".$weather_chile->forecast['CURRENT']['CODE']."<br>";
print "image: <img src=images/".$weather_chile->forecast['CURRENT']['CODE'].".png>";

print "<hr>";

// Forecast


for ($day=0; isset($weather_chile->forecast[$day]); $day++) {
  print "<h1>Forecast Day $day</h1>";
  //print_r($weather_chile->forecast[$day]);
  print "امروز: ".$weather_chile->forecast[$day]['DAY']."<br>";      // Wed
  print "تاریخ: ".$weather_chile->forecast[$day]['DATE']."<br>";    // 26 Oct 2005
  print "<img src=images/d.gif> ".round(($weather_chile->forecast[$day]['LOW']-32)/1.8)."  ";   // 8
  print "<img src=images/u.gif> ".round(($weather_chile->forecast[$day]['HIGH']-32)/1.8)."<br>"; // 19
  print "وضعیت: ".$weather_chile->forecast[$day]['TEXT']."<br>";    // Partly Cloudy
  print "کد: ".$weather_chile->forecast[$day]['CODE']."<br>"; // 29=Image for partly cloudy
  print "عکس: <img src=images/".$weather_chile->forecast[$day]['CODE'].".png>";
  print "<hr>";
}

?>
<select name="citycode">
<option value="IRXX0019">yazd</option>
<option value="IRXX0018">tehran</option>
</select>
    
    
    </params>    
</body>
</html>

----------


## jamejam

من حرفه اصلیم طراحی و دیزاین می باشد . با برنامه نویسی هم بعضی از پروژه هام انجام میدم اما زیاد خوب نیست ....

مشکل منو کی میتونه حل بکنه و یا اینکه یه اسکریپت درست و حسابی معرفی کنه تا بر روی اون کار بکنیم و یه نسخه جامع بیرون بدیم ..


ممنون از راهنماییتون.

----------


## jamejam

سلام دوستان گلم ....

از اساتید عزیز کسی نیست به من جواب بده .

ممنونم.

----------


## saeidejafari

سلام دوست عزیز،
توی فایلی که گذاشتم یه نمونه بدون آجاکس هست یه فایل indexwithAJAX.php هم هست که با آجاکسه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## saeidejafari

درضمن دوست عزیز
 دقت کن که توی هر تاپیک سوال مربوط به اونو بپرسی.این تاپیک مربوط به نحوه استفاده از rss آب و هوا میشه.اگه مشکلت به آب و هوا مربوط نمیشه میتونی یه تاپیک جدید باز کنی(قانون شماره هشت).
موفق باشید

----------


## jamejam

ممنونم به خاطر زحمتی که بهتون دادم ....

ببخشید من تازه واردم سعی میکنم رعایت بکنم .


شادی از ان لحظه های شما.

----------


## jamejam

سلام آقا سعید عزیز ...

چند تا سوال داشتم که بیشترش در مورد rss است.

اول اینکه من برای تبدیل فارنهایت به سلسیوس اومدیم یک سری ضرب و تقسیم انجام دادیم . میخوام اون لینکی که میره و از یاهو به صورت مستقیم rss سلسیوس رو میخونه بهم بدید و یا اینکه یک سری تغییرت بدیم که همونجور که خودش گفته با وارد کردن c , f دما بین سلسیوس و فارنهایت تغییر کنه چون وقتی با یاهو اعداد و ارقام رو چک میکنم خیلی تفاوت داره.

دوم اینکه میخوام خروجی که از یاهو میگیریم رو ویرایش کنیم .
مثلا روزهای هفته وضعیت آب وهوایی که براشون مقدار فارسی تعریف کنم.

سوم اینکه درمورد آجاکس بابت آب وهوا ممنونم , اما میخوام یک شهر به صورت پیشفرض انتخاب شده باشه. و وقتی روی یک شهر کلیک میکنیم تا اون شهر بیاد پیغام و یا عکسی مبنی بر پردازش اطلاعات باشه.


به خدا شرمنده ام , من آدم پر رویی نیستم اما وقتی این درخواست ها و یا مشابه اینا رو میکنم مطمئن باشید که سعی خودم رو کردم که مشکل رو حل کنم اما ...

یه چیز دیگه که مونده در مورد اون فایل hello world در فایل temp.html است منظور چیه ؟


شادی از آن لحظه های شما .

----------


## jamejam

تو رو خدا کمک کنید ....

خوب نیست دل یه بچه یتیم رو بشکنید .  :گریه:

----------


## amirepsilon

دوستان اصلا این آمار قابل اعتماد هستن ؟
یعنی آمار یاهو همین آمار اخبار خودمونه ؟

----------


## jamejam

سلام دوست من ...

با سایت weather.ir چک کردم تفاوت قابل محسوسی نداشت .

شاد باشید .
ولی کسی مشکل منو حل نکرد.

----------


## jamejam

saeidejafari کجایی دوست گلم بازم معرفت خودت ....  این اساتید که ما رو قابل نمیدونن و جوابی نمیدن .   منتظرم ........................................../

----------


## jamejam

آقایون برنامه نویس ..... خانم ها .... ؟!!  یکی نیست تو انجمن به این بزرگی جواب ما رو بده . و یا حداقل یه لینک بده تا بریم اونجا دنبال کارمون. ؟؟؟؟ حالمون رو گرفتین با این انجمنتون . اه

----------


## girlkiller10th

از دوستان کسی کد asp کلاسیک نمایش آب و هوا از طریق rss یا xml داره؟ من خیلی گشتم پیدا نکردم. ممنون میشم

----------


## yasgig

> از این کلاس می تونید برای خواندن اطلاعات از سایت weather.ir استفاده کنید:
> 
> 
> <?php 
> /* Weather.ir API component for Cakephp
>  * @author Vahid Alimohammadi http://cybercoder.ir
>  * @version 1.0
>  * Free 2 Use
> */
> ...


دوست عزیز این کد کار نمی کنه.میشه کد کاملشو قرار بدین؟

----------


## yasgig

سلام
می تونین کمی در مورد نحوه دریافت اطلاعات کمی توضیح بدین.آخه اصلا نمی دونم چطوری با xml دست و پنجه نرم کنم.
با تشکر

----------


## parsaman

سلام دوست عزیز 
persianboy62 

شما که کد استفاده xml آب وهوا از سایت weather.ir را گذاشتی یه توضیحی هم لطفا در مورد استفاده از اون بدید و یه نمونه که مثلا جایی استفاده شده .

ممنون میشیم.

----------


## yasgig

من یه دونه درست کردم اینم آدرسش:
http://yasgig.ir/?page=weather
به زودی وب سرویس آب و هوا رو هم ارائه خواهم کرد.
موفق باشید!

----------


## meys@m

سلام اگه بخوایم فقط یه بخشی از اطلاعات دریافتی پردازش بشه، چیکار باید بکنیم؟ (مثل فقط برای یک شهر) چون اگه بخواد همه اطلاعات رو پردازش کنه و بریزه و تو یه آرایه بعد از تو اون آرایه اطلاعات رو بخونیم زمان لود خیلی زیاد میشه و مثلا برای گذاشتن گوشه صفحه اصلی سایت خوب نیست.

----------


## tami64

http://www.taymaz.ir/download_160_%D...%88%D8%A7.html


انواع مختلف در این لینک هست میتونی دانلود کنی

----------


## !Hamed!

> من یه دونه درست کردم اینم آدرسش:
> http://yasgig.ir/?page=weather
> به زودی وب سرویس آب و هوا رو هم ارائه خواهم کرد.
> موفق باشید!


سلام
شما با استفاده از کدهای این تاپیک به اینا رو درست کردید؟
ممکنه کمی راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون...

----------


## yasgig

سلام
نه.من از بانک اطلاعاتی خودم که هر 1 دقیقه بروزرسانی میشه استفاده می کنم.در ضمن اگه بخواین xml سایت weather.ir رو پردازش کنید باید از هاست داخلی استفاده کنید.چون weather.ir اجازه دسترسی به سایت رو واسه کاربران خارجی محدود کرده.من قبلا از هاست خارجی استفاده می کردم و با پشتیبان هاست تماس گرفتم و اونا اینجوری پاسخ دادند که اصلا این صفحه رو ما نمی تونیم ببینیم.یه وب سرویس هم در این زمینه داریم که پولیه.(نسخه رایگان هم داره ولی نمی شه ظاهر ابزار رو تغییر داد)
اگه هم خواستید من واستون به هر شکلی که خواستین درستش می کنم و در سایت خودم آپلود می کنم و از طریق file_get_contents توی سایت شما نمایش می دیم.بدن اینکه نامی از سایت ما باشه.اگه خواستین پیام خصوصی بدین.
موفق باشید!

----------


## yasgig

اطلاعاتی که هوا ایران نشون میده کاملا غلط هستش.می تونید امتحان کنید.
دمای اردبیل در خود سایت هواشناسی کشور
دمای اردبیل در سایت یاس گیگ(امکان نداره با سایت هواشناسی کشور متناقض باشه)
دمای اردبیل در هوا ایران(کاملا با هواشناسی ایران متناقض هست)

----------


## !Hamed!

> سلام
> نه.من از بانک اطلاعاتی خودم که هر 1 دقیقه بروزرسانی میشه استفاده می کنم.در ضمن اگه بخواین xml سایت weather.ir رو پردازش کنید باید از هاست داخلی استفاده کنید.چون weather.ir اجازه دسترسی به سایت رو واسه کاربران خارجی محدود کرده.من قبلا از هاست خارجی استفاده می کردم و با پشتیبان هاست تماس گرفتم و اونا اینجوری پاسخ دادند که اصلا این صفحه رو ما نمی تونیم ببینیم.یه وب سرویس هم در این زمینه داریم که پولیه.(نسخه رایگان هم داره ولی نمی شه ظاهر ابزار رو تغییر داد)
> اگه هم خواستید من واستون به هر شکلی که خواستین درستش می کنم و در سایت خودم آپلود می کنم و از طریق file_get_contents توی سایت شما نمایش می دیم.بدن اینکه نامی از سایت ما باشه.اگه خواستین پیام خصوصی بدین.
> موفق باشید!


سلام. ممنون.
کاری که میخوام انجام بدم اینه که یه ماژول برای جوملا بسازم که اطلاعاتش رو از weather.ir بگیره و کاربر توی سایت با یه منوی کشویی شهرهای مختلف رو انتخاب کنه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## yasgig

مثل سایت زیر؟
http://www.arww.ir

----------


## !Hamed!

> مثل سایت زیر؟
> http://www.arww.ir



بله. با توضیحات کاملتر البته.
مدل php اش رو میخواستم.

----------


## yasgig

> این rss رو من چک کردم کلا توی firefox اررور میده ولی این IE بازش می کنه !


کدوم آر اس اس؟آر اس اس سایت هواشناسی کشور یا آر اس اسی که توی سایت منه؟



> می خواستم بدونم این وضعیت ابری-نیمه ابری-صاف و ... رو شما چطوری تعیین می کنید ؟!


خوب توی اون آر اس اس هستش.



> یعنی از کجا می دونی که چند تا وضعیت داره که از اون ور براش ICON درست می کنی که مثلا برای ابری یه خورشید باشه با کمی ابر دو رو برش !


لازم نیست وضعیت رو بدونیم.مثلا واسه شهر اردبیل که که کدش در هواشناسی کشور اینه میام با curl اون قسمت رو می خونم و سپس چاپ می کنم.به همین راحتی.
اینم نمونش واسه هواشناسی اردبیل
http://www.ardebilmet.ir/to/in/getda...ervice=weather

----------


## yasgig

من ابتدا میام آر اس اس weather.ir رو پردازش می کنم و سپس وارد بانک اطلاعاتی مای اس کیو ال می کنم.حالا راحت می تونم هر جور مانوری با این اطلاعات بدم.(هر یک دقیقه این کار انجام میشه)



> یعنی از کجا می دونی که چند تا وضعیت داره که از اون ور براش ICON درست می کنی که مثلا برای ابری یه خورشید باشه با کمی ابر دو رو برش !


من شخصا از طریق curl این کارو می کنم ولی از طریق بانک اطلاعاتی هم قبلا می کردم که کمی کارش زیاده.باید واسه کلیه حالت ها یه شرط ساخته بشه.به طور مثال اگه ابری بود تعریف کنید که از عکس مربوطه استفاده کنه و اگه نیمه ابری بود از عکس دیگه و ....واسه این کار باید کلیه حالتها و نیز تصاویر را داشته باشید.(فکر کنم curl از این بهتر باشه).ابری،نیمه ابری و... را هم از بانک اطلاعاتی خودم می خونم.
در ضمن اگه در مشاهده آر اس اس weather.ir مشکل دارید می تونید از طریق سایت ما مشاهده کنید.
http://yasgig.ir/weather/weather.xml
با آر اس اس weather.ir فرقی نمی کنه و هر دقیقه بروز رسانی میشه.
اگه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین تا ببینم می خواین چی کار کنین.
موفق باشید!

----------


## htarahi

سلام خدمت دوستان
راستشو بخواید من تا الان نزدیک 5-6 ساعت وقت گذاشتم اینترنتو زیرورو کردم واسه کد نمایش آب و هوا اما هنوز چیز *بدرد بخوری* بدست نیاوردم
اونوقت یه بی انصاف هم پیدا میشه میگه ای باباااا چیزی که زیاده نمایش آب و هوا !!!! :خیلی عصبانی: 
آخه یکیش هم بگذارید ما استفاده بکنیم !!!
بله هست !
اما چه جوری ؟!
هر جا میری یه کد جاوا میدن بهت که بگذاری تو سایت ،البته خیلی خوشکل و کوچولو اسم سایتشونم می گذارن یه گوشش !!!!!
حالا بگذریم که به جای ماهیگیری ماهی درسته میدن دستت ...
من درخواستم رو اینجا مطرح می کنم ،امیدوارم فرجی بشه :گیج:  :ناراحت: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دوستان من می خوام یه گوشه از سایتم پیش بینی آب و هوا بگذارم
یه چیز تو مایه های پایین صفحه ی این سایت :
http://www.ksabz.net/
البته در حد 7-8 شهر ایران نه به این گستردگی :لبخند گشاده!: 
درضمن یکی از شهرها هم می خوام جهرم (استان فارس) باشه
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تو این 5-6 ساعت مفید ترین مطالبی که دیدم چند پست آخر اینجا بود واسه همین هم ادامه ی کارم رو از اینجا پی می گیرم ،پس در پاسخ به yasgig عزیز ...




> مثلا واسه شهر اردبیل که که کدش در هواشناسی کشور اینه میام با curl اون قسمت رو می خونم و سپس چاپ می کنم.به همین راحتی.


1.من توی سایت www.irimo.ir زیاد جستجو کردم ،از منوی سمت چپ "وضع هوای شهرهای داخلی" جهرم رو میشه انتخاب کرد و مشخصاتش رو میده اما به این صورت :
http://www.irimo.ir/farsi/hava/cur.asp?station=40708
نمیشه به مشخصاتش دسترسی داشت ! (یا حالا من نتونستم)
به نظرتون چیکار کنم ؟؟؟ :افسرده: 
2.تا الان با تابع curl کار نکردم ،پس از تموم شدم این پست (الان :لبخند گشاده!: ) میرم ببینم از این تابع چی میفهمم... :قهقهه:

----------


## yasgig

http://www.yasgig.ir/weather/detail.php?city=40708
میشه به این صورت گرفت.ولی شما می تونین از این آدرس هم استفاده کنین.
http://yasgig.ir/weather/weather.xml
این فایل xml رو پردازش کنین و نشون بدین.

----------


## htarahi

> http://www.yasgig.ir/weather/detail.php?city=40708
> میشه به این صورت گرفت.ولی شما می تونین از این آدرس هم استفاده کنین.
> http://yasgig.ir/weather/weather.xml
> این فایل xml رو پردازش کنین و نشون بدین.


دوست عزیز
قربون شکلت !
من فکر کنم شما اصلاً توجهی به درخواست من نکردید !
حداقلش این بود که من آب و هوا رو واسه جهرم می خواستم نه اردبیل !!!




> سلام خدمت دوستان
> راستشو بخواید من تا الان نزدیک 5-6 ساعت وقت گذاشتم اینترنتو زیرورو کردم واسه کد نمایش آب و هوا اما هنوز چیز *بدرد بخوری* بدست نیاوردم
> اونوقت یه بی انصاف هم پیدا میشه میگه ای باباااا چیزی که زیاده نمایش آب و هوا !!!!
> آخه یکیش هم بگذارید ما استفاده بکنیم !!!
> بله هست !
> اما چه جوری ؟!
> هر جا میری یه کد جاوا میدن بهت که بگذاری تو سایت ،البته خیلی خوشکل و کوچولو اسم سایتشونم می گذارن یه گوشش !!!!!
> حالا بگذریم که به جای ماهیگیری ماهی درسته میدن دستت ...
> من درخواستم رو اینجا مطرح می کنم ،امیدوارم فرجی بشه
> ...

----------


## yasgig

> حداقلش این بود که من آب و هوا رو واسه جهرم می خواستم نه اردبیل !!!


دوست عزیز هر شهر یه کد داره و من واسه نمونه اردبیل رو قرار داده بودم.واسه جهرم هم آدرس زیره:
http://www.yasgig.ir/weather/detail.php?city=99646
کد سایر شهرها رو هم می تونین از آدرس زیر در بیارین:
http://yasgig.ir/?page=weather

----------


## yasgig

اینم خروجی واسه آب و هوا که بهتر از مال weather.ir هست.
*مزیتش نسب به xml سایت weather.ir*
1)سایت weather.ir حالت تصویری رو نمیده.مثلا به راحتی نمیشه اگه وضعیت هوابارونی بود یه شکل بارانی نشان داد.
2)تاریخ و زمان رو سایت weather.ir به صورت میلادی میده و هر دو رو باهم نشون میده.ولی توی xml من هر دو به وقت محلی خودمان و جدا از هم و به صورت شمسی نشون میده.
3)لازم نیست واسش کد نویسی پیچیده ای انجام بدید فقط کافیه محتوای صفحه را با curl بگیرید و با preg_match ساده المان ها رو بیرون بیارین.
4)اطلاعاتش با weather.ir کاملا یکسانه و هر دقیقه بروزرسانی میشه.پس مشکلی از نظر بروزرسانی نداره.
به هر حال خیلی در این مورد بحث شده و بعضا دوستان تازه کار نتونستن مشکلشون رو حل کنند ولی با این خروجی حتما مشکلشون حل میشه.
نمونه واسه شهر اردبیل: http://yasgig.ir/weather/xml.php?city=40708
 لیست کد شهرها:(لازم به ذکر هست که که اون کدهای 5 رقمی کد شهر می باشد)
options[1]=new Option('آب بر','99298');
options[2]=new Option('آبادان','40831');
options[3]=new Option('آباده','40818');
options[4]=new Option('آبعلي','40755');
options[5]=new Option('آستارا','40709');
options[6]=new Option('آمل','99309');
options[7]=new Option('آوج','99310');
options[8]=new Option('ابركوه','99539');
options[9]=new Option('ابوموسي','40890');
options[10]=new Option('اراك','40769');
options[11]=new Option('اراک فرودگاهي','88132');
options[12]=new Option('اردبيل','40708');
options[13]=new Option('اردبيل - فرودگاه','88107');
options[14]=new Option('اردستان','40799');
options[15]=new Option('ارسنجان','99579');
options[16]=new Option('اروميه','40712');
options[17]=new Option('ازنا','99445');
options[18]=new Option('استهبان','99607');
options[19]=new Option('اسفراين','99287');
options[20]=new Option('اسلام آباد','40779');
options[21]=new Option('اشنويه','99288');
options[22]=new Option('اصفهان','40800');
options[23]=new Option('اصفهان - شرق','40802');
options[24]=new Option('اصفهان - صنعتي','99496');
options[25]=new Option('اقليد','40828');
options[26]=new Option('الاشت','99361');
options[27]=new Option('الشتر','40776');
options[28]=new Option('اليگودرز','40783');
options[29]=new Option('امام زاده جعفر','99565');
options[30]=new Option('اميديه','40833');
options[31]=new Option('اميرآباد','99306');
options[32]=new Option('انار','40839');
options[33]=new Option('اهر','40704');
options[34]=new Option('اهواز','40811');
options[35]=new Option('ايذه','99455');
options[36]=new Option('ايرانشهر','40879');
options[37]=new Option('ايزدخواست','99516');
options[38]=new Option('ايلام','40780');
options[39]=new Option('ايوان','99433');
options[40]=new Option('ايمان آباد','99485');
options[41]=new Option('بابلسر','40736');
options[42]=new Option('بافت','40853');
options[43]=new Option('بافق','40820');
options[44]=new Option('بانه','99280');
options[45]=new Option('بجنورد','40723');
options[46]=new Option('بجنورد فرودگاهي','88119');
options[47]=new Option('بدرآباد','99475');
options[48]=new Option('برازجان','99600');
options[49]=new Option('بردسکن','99356');
options[50]=new Option('بروجرد','40774');
options[51]=new Option('بروجن','99459');
options[52]=new Option('بستان','40810');
options[53]=new Option('بستان آباد','99248');
options[54]=new Option('بشرويه','99407');
options[55]=new Option('بلده','99357');
options[56]=new Option('بم','40854');
options[57]=new Option('بناب','99239');
options[58]=new Option('بندر انزلي','40718');
options[59]=new Option('بندر ترکمن','99242');
options[60]=new Option('بندر دير','40872');
options[61]=new Option('بندر ديلم','40846');
options[62]=new Option('بندر عباس','40875');
options[63]=new Option('بندر لنگه','40883');
options[64]=new Option('بندر لنگه دريايي','99688');
options[65]=new Option('بندر ماهشهر','40832');
options[66]=new Option('بهبهان','40834');
options[67]=new Option('بوئين زهرا','99327');
options[68]=new Option('بوانات','99561');
options[69]=new Option('بوشهر','40858');
options[70]=new Option('بوشهر - جنوب','40857');
options[71]=new Option('بوكان','99332');
options[72]=new Option('بيارجمند','40742');
options[73]=new Option('بيجار','40748');
options[74]=new Option('بيرجند','40809');
options[75]=new Option('بيله سوار','99202');
options[76]=new Option('پارس آباد','40700');
options[77]=new Option('پارسيان','99665');
options[78]=new Option('پل دختر','40786');
options[79]=new Option('پل سفيد','99360');
options[80]=new Option('پيرانشهر','40724');
options[81]=new Option('پيام کرج','88125');
options[82]=new Option('تازه آباد','99428');
options[83]=new Option('تاكستان','99367');
options[84]=new Option('تالش','99249');
options[85]=new Option('تبريز','40706');
options[86]=new Option('تخت جمشيد','99575');
options[87]=new Option('تربت جام','40806');
options[88]=new Option('تربت حيدريه','40762');
options[89]=new Option('تفرش','99409');
options[90]=new Option('تنب بزرگ','40884');
options[91]=new Option('تهران','40754');
options[92]=new Option('تهران - فرودگاه امام','40777');
options[93]=new Option('تهران اقدسيه','40751');
options[94]=new Option('تويسركان','40886');
options[95]=new Option('تکاب','40728');
options[96]=new Option('جاجرم','99295');
options[97]=new Option('جاسک','40893');
options[98]=new Option('جغتاي','99324');
options[99]=new Option('جلفا','40702');
options[100]=new Option('جم توحيد','88187');
options[101]=new Option('جهرم','99646');
options[102]=new Option('جوانرود','99427');
options[103]=new Option('جيرنده','40805');
options[104]=new Option('جيرفت','99550');
options[105]=new Option('جيرفت فرودگاهي','88180');
options[106]=new Option('چابهار','40898');
options[107]=new Option('چالدران','99209');
options[108]=new Option('چوپانان','99473');
options[109]=new Option('چيتگر','99320');
options[110]=new Option('حاجي آباد','40863');
options[111]=new Option('حاجي آباد','99402');
options[112]=new Option('حسينيه','99493');
options[113]=new Option('خارک','40845');
options[114]=new Option('خاش','40870');
options[115]=new Option('خدابنده','40733');
options[116]=new Option('خرم اباد','40782');
options[117]=new Option('خرمدره','40730');
options[118]=new Option('خلخال','40717');
options[119]=new Option('خمين','99443');
options[120]=new Option('خنداب','99439');
options[121]=new Option('خواف','40837');
options[122]=new Option('خوانسار','99482');
options[123]=new Option('خور بيابانک','40789');
options[124]=new Option('خور بيرجند','99437');
options[125]=new Option('خوي','40703');
options[126]=new Option('خيرآباد','99334');
options[127]=new Option('داراب','40862');
options[128]=new Option('داران','40787');
options[129]=new Option('دامغان','40761');
options[130]=new Option('درگز','40807');
options[131]=new Option('دره شهر','40842');
options[132]=new Option('درود','99444');
options[133]=new Option('دزفول','40795');
options[134]=new Option('دشت ناز (ف ساري)','88116');
options[135]=new Option('دليجان','99461');
options[136]=new Option('دماوند','99369');
options[137]=new Option('ده سلم','99536');
options[138]=new Option('دهدز','99527');
options[139]=new Option('دهدشت','40838');
options[140]=new Option('دهق','99484');
options[141]=new Option('دهلران','40796');
options[142]=new Option('دوشان تپه','40753');
options[143]=new Option('دوگنبدان','40835');
options[144]=new Option('ديلمان','99302');
options[145]=new Option('رامسر','40732');
options[146]=new Option('رامهرمز','40813');
options[147]=new Option('رباط پشت بادام','40790');
options[148]=new Option('رزن','99385');
options[149]=new Option('رشت','99272');
options[150]=new Option('رشت-فرودگاه','40719');
options[151]=new Option('رفسنجان','88170');
options[152]=new Option('روانسر','40764');
options[153]=new Option('رودان','99656');
options[154]=new Option('رودسر','99282');
options[155]=new Option('ريمله','99471');
options[156]=new Option('زابل','40829');
options[157]=new Option('زاهدان','40856');
options[158]=new Option('زاهك زابل','99623');
options[159]=new Option('زرقان','40847');
options[160]=new Option('زرند','99549');
options[161]=new Option('زرينه اوباتو','40749');
options[162]=new Option('زرين دشت','99590');
options[163]=new Option('زرين شهر','99507');
options[164]=new Option('زنجان','40729');
options[165]=new Option('زنجان فرودگاهي','88118');
options[166]=new Option('ساري','40759');
options[167]=new Option('سامان','99504');
options[168]=new Option('ساوه','99372');
options[169]=new Option('سبزوار','40743');
options[170]=new Option('سبزوار فرودگاهي','88122');
options[171]=new Option('سپيد دشتت','99501');
options[172]=new Option('سپيدان','99566');
options[173]=new Option('سد درودزن','40844');
options[174]=new Option('سر پل ذهاب','40765');
options[175]=new Option('سراب','40710');
options[176]=new Option('سرابله','99466');
options[177]=new Option('سرارود','99621');
options[178]=new Option('سراوان','40878');
options[179]=new Option('سرايان','99401');
options[180]=new Option('سربيشه','99499');
options[181]=new Option('سرخس','40741');
options[182]=new Option('سردشت','40725');
options[183]=new Option('سرعين','99231');
options[184]=new Option('سقز','40727');
options[185]=new Option('سلفچگان','40887');
options[186]=new Option('سلماس','40722');
options[187]=new Option('سمنان','40757');
options[188]=new Option('سميرم','99515');
options[189]=new Option('سنقر','99429');
options[190]=new Option('سنندج','40747');
options[191]=new Option('سهند','40707');
options[192]=new Option('سومار','99430');
options[193]=new Option('سي سخت','99555');
options[194]=new Option('سياه بيشه','40735');
options[195]=new Option('سيرجان','40851');
options[196]=new Option('سيري','40889');
options[197]=new Option('سيلاخور','99468');
options[198]=new Option('سيرجان فرودگاهي','88175');
options[199]=new Option('سيردان','99319');
options[200]=new Option('شاهرود','40739');
options[201]=new Option('شاهين دژ','99314');
options[202]=new Option('شهداد','40843');
options[203]=new Option('شهر بابک','40849');
options[204]=new Option('شهرضا','40815');
options[205]=new Option('شهركرد','40798');
options[206]=new Option('شهريار','99375');
options[207]=new Option('شوشتر','99446');
options[208]=new Option('شيراز','40848');
options[209]=new Option('صفاشهر','40855');
options[210]=new Option('صفي آباد','40794');
options[211]=new Option('طالقان','99321');
options[212]=new Option('طبس','40791');
options[213]=new Option('طرق','99354');
options[214]=new Option('عسلويه','88188');
options[215]=new Option('عقدا','40804');
options[216]=new Option('علي آباد','99300');
options[217]=new Option('غرق آباد','99412');
options[218]=new Option('فرخشهر','99509');
options[219]=new Option('فردوس','40792');
options[220]=new Option('فريدونشهر','99489');
options[221]=new Option('فريمان','40825');
options[222]=new Option('فسا','40859');
options[223]=new Option('فيروز آباد كوثر','99263');
options[224]=new Option('فيروزکوه','40756');
options[225]=new Option('قائن','40793');
options[226]=new Option('قراخيل','40737');
options[227]=new Option('قره ضياالدين','99214');
options[228]=new Option('قروه','40772');
options[229]=new Option('قزوين','40731');
options[230]=new Option('قشم','40880');
options[231]=new Option('قشم دريايي','99675');
options[232]=new Option('قصر شيرين','99435');
options[233]=new Option('قم','40770');
options[234]=new Option('قوچان','40740');
options[235]=new Option('كاشان','40785');
options[236]=new Option('كاشمر','40763');
options[237]=new Option('كامياران','99425');
options[238]=new Option('كبوتر آباد','40803');
options[239]=new Option('كرج','40752');
options[240]=new Option('كرج - كشاورزي','99373');
options[241]=new Option('كرمان','40841');
options[242]=new Option('كرمانشاه','40766');
options[243]=new Option('كلاله','88113');
options[244]=new Option('كليبر','40711');
options[245]=new Option('كميجان','99432');
options[246]=new Option('كنارك چابهار','40897');
options[247]=new Option('كنگاور','40771');
options[248]=new Option('كهريز','99246');
options[249]=new Option('كهك','99440');
options[250]=new Option('كهنوج','40877');
options[251]=new Option('كوشك نصرت','99414');
options[252]=new Option('كوهدشت','99438');
options[253]=new Option('كوهرنگ','40797');
options[254]=new Option('كوهين','99365');
options[255]=new Option('كياسر','40760');
options[256]=new Option('كياشهر','99268');
options[257]=new Option('كيش','40882');
options[258]=new Option('گاريز','40816');
options[259]=new Option('گرگان','40738');
options[260]=new Option('گرماب','99335');
options[261]=new Option('گرمسار','40758');
options[262]=new Option('گرمي','40714');
options[263]=new Option('گلپايگان','99417');
options[264]=new Option('گلمگان','40744');
options[265]=new Option('گلوگاه','99299');
options[266]=new Option('گناباد','40778');
options[267]=new Option('گنبد کاووس','99240');
options[268]=new Option('گيلانغرب','99454');
options[269]=new Option('لار','40873');
options[270]=new Option('لاله زار','40852');
options[271]=new Option('لالي','99508');
options[272]=new Option('لامرد','88190');
options[273]=new Option('لاهيجان','99276');
options[274]=new Option('لاوان','40881');
options[275]=new Option('لردگان','40814');
options[276]=new Option('لومار','99463');
options[277]=new Option('ماسوله','99281');
options[278]=new Option('مانه وسملقان','99262');
options[279]=new Option('ماهنشان','40715');
options[280]=new Option('ماکو','40701');
options[281]=new Option('مبارکه','99506');
options[282]=new Option('محلات','40891');
options[283]=new Option('مراغه','40713');
options[284]=new Option('مراوه تپه','40721');
options[285]=new Option('مرند','99220');
options[286]=new Option('مروست','40840');
options[287]=new Option('مريوان','40750');
options[288]=new Option('مسجد سليمان','40812');
options[289]=new Option('مشهد','40745');
options[290]=new Option('مشکين شهر','40705');
options[291]=new Option('معلم کلايه','99303');
options[292]=new Option('ملاير','40775');
options[293]=new Option('ملكان','99284');
options[294]=new Option('منجيل','40720');
options[295]=new Option('مهاباد','40726');
options[296]=new Option('مهران','40781');
options[297]=new Option('مهريز','99528');
options[298]=new Option('مورچه خورت','99449');
options[299]=new Option('ميانده جيرفت','40866');
options[300]=new Option('مياندوآب','99292');
options[301]=new Option('ميانه','40716');
options[302]=new Option('ميبد','99511');
options[303]=new Option('ميمه','99447');
options[304]=new Option('ميناب','40876');
options[305]=new Option('ميرجاوه','99608');
options[306]=new Option('نايين','40801');
options[307]=new Option('نجف آباد','99497');
options[308]=new Option('نطنز','99421');
options[309]=new Option('نقده','99278');
options[310]=new Option('نمين','99232');
options[311]=new Option('نهاوند','99384');
options[312]=new Option('نهبندان','40827');
options[313]=new Option('نورآباد','40773');
options[314]=new Option('نورآبادممسني','99580');
options[315]=new Option('نوشهر','40734');
options[316]=new Option('نيريز','40869');
options[317]=new Option('نيشابور','40746');
options[318]=new Option('نيک شهر','40895');
options[319]=new Option('نير','99233');
options[320]=new Option('هاشم آباد گرگان','99241');
options[321]=new Option('هرات','99574');
options[322]=new Option('هرسين','99431');
options[323]=new Option('هريس','99228');
options[324]=new Option('هشتگرد','99396');
options[325]=new Option('همدان','40768');
options[326]=new Option('هنديجان','99537');
options[327]=new Option('ورامين','99406');
options[328]=new Option('ورزنه','99505');
options[329]=new Option('ياسوج','40836');
options[330]=new Option('يزد','40821');
options[331]=new Option('کازرون','40861');
options[332]=new Option('کجور','99348');
options[333]=new Option('کشاورزي اهواز','99535');
options[334]=new Option('آلودگي','99370');
options[335]=new Option('ژئو فيزيک','99331');
}
else
{
options[1]=new Option('آدلايد','94672');
options[2]=new Option('آديس آبابا','63450');
options[3]=new Option('آلماتي','36870');
options[4]=new Option('آمستردام','6240');
options[5]=new Option('آنتاليا','17300');
options[6]=new Option('آنکارا','17128');
options[7]=new Option('ابوظبي','41217');
options[8]=new Option('اتن','16716');
options[9]=new Option('استانبول','17060');
options[10]=new Option('استکهلم','2485');
options[11]=new Option('اسلو','1488');
options[12]=new Option('امان','40270');
options[13]=new Option('ايروان','37789');
options[14]=new Option('باكو','37851');
options[15]=new Option('برازيليا','83378');
options[16]=new Option('برلين','10385');
options[17]=new Option('برن','6630');
options[18]=new Option('بصره','40689');
options[19]=new Option('بغداد','40650');
options[20]=new Option('بمبيي','43003');
options[21]=new Option('بوئنوس آيرس','87585');
options[22]=new Option('بوستون','72509');
options[23]=new Option('بيت المقدس','40180');
options[24]=new Option('بيروت','40100');
options[25]=new Option('بيشكك','38353');
options[26]=new Option('پاريس','7149');
options[27]=new Option('پيونگ يانگ','47058');
options[28]=new Option('پکن','54511');
options[29]=new Option('تاشکند','38457');
options[30]=new Option('تورنتو','71265');
options[31]=new Option('توكيو','47671');
options[32]=new Option('تونس','60715');
options[33]=new Option('جده','41024');
options[34]=new Option('حلب','40007');
options[35]=new Option('خارطوم','62721');
options[36]=new Option('داكا','41923');
options[37]=new Option('دسلدورف','10400');
options[38]=new Option('دمشق','40080');
options[39]=new Option('دنور','72565');
options[40]=new Option('دهلي نو','42181');
options[41]=new Option('دوبلين','3969');
options[42]=new Option('دوبي','41194');
options[43]=new Option('دوحه','41170');
options[44]=new Option('دوشنبه','38836');
options[45]=new Option('رم','16242');
options[46]=new Option('رياض','40438');
options[47]=new Option('زوريخ','6670');
options[48]=new Option('ژنو','6700');
options[49]=new Option('ژوهانسبورگ','68368');
options[50]=new Option('سئول','47110');
options[51]=new Option('سانفرانسيسکو','72494');
options[52]=new Option('سنتياگو','85574');
options[53]=new Option('سيدني','94767');
options[54]=new Option('شيکاگو','72530');
options[55]=new Option('صنعا','41404');
options[56]=new Option('عدن','41480');
options[57]=new Option('عشق آباد','38880');
options[58]=new Option('فرانکفورت','10637');
options[59]=new Option('قاهره','62366');
options[60]=new Option('قندهار','40990');
options[61]=new Option('كابل','40948');
options[62]=new Option('كاراكاس','80417');
options[63]=new Option('كانبرا','94926');
options[64]=new Option('كپنهاگ','6180');
options[65]=new Option('كراچي','41780');
options[66]=new Option('كلمبو','43466');
options[67]=new Option('كوالالامپور','48647');
options[68]=new Option('كويت','40582');
options[69]=new Option('كيپ تاون','68816');
options[70]=new Option('كيف','33345');
options[71]=new Option('لس آنجلس','72295');
options[72]=new Option('لندن','3772');
options[73]=new Option('مادريد','8221');
options[74]=new Option('مدينه','40430');
options[75]=new Option('مسقط','41256');
options[76]=new Option('مسکو','27515');
options[77]=new Option('ملبورن','94866');
options[78]=new Option('منامه','41150');
options[79]=new Option('مونته ويدئو','86580');
options[80]=new Option('ميلان','16080');
options[81]=new Option('مکزيکوسِيتي','76679');
options[82]=new Option('مکه','41030');
options[83]=new Option('نيويورک','72503');
options[84]=new Option('هامبورگ','10147');
options[85]=new Option('هاوانا','78224');
options[86]=new Option('هرات','40938');
options[87]=new Option('واشنگتن','72405');
options[88]=new Option('ونكوور','71201');
options[89]=new Option('وين','11036');

----------

